# Weißer Rand beim Speichern von Grafiken



## codeDevil (11. August 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich eine Grafik in meinem Photoshop CS3 speichere wird diese immer mit einem ganz schmalen weißen Streifen am rechten Rand (sieht aus wie Verlauf ins Weiß)  gespeichert, der in Photoshop aber nicht zu sehen ist. 
Ich habe weder einen Ebenen Filter noch beim Auswahlwerkzeug eine "Weiche Kante" aktiviert... es ist einfach eine normale Grafik (sogar auf einer einzigen Ebenen). In welches Format ich speichere ist egal, immer das selbe :-(
Ich weiß einfach nicht woran das liegt 

Damit ihr Euch ein besseres Bild davon machen könnt, habe ich ein Image angehängt.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Danke auf jeden Fall schon einmal im Vorraus


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. August 2008)

Sorry, aber ich sehe auf der rechten Seite keinen weißen Rand -- auch nicht bei 1600%. 

In Photoshop taucht das Problem ja nun nicht auf. Wo siehst du den weißen Rand? In anderen Grafikprogrammen? Was genau ist dieser weiße Rand? Ein "echter" Verlauf oder ein 1px breiter Streifen?

Grüße

Philip


----------



## chmee (12. August 2008)

Hmm, analoger Monitor-Anschluß ? VGA, 15pol bei hoher Auflösung ?
Ghosting ? Bending ?

mfg chmee


----------



## codeDevil (12. August 2008)

Danke Euch für die raschen Antworten... "Problem" hat sich glaube ich ergeben. Liegt vermutlich nur an der "Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige", nur die zeigt beim reinzoomen die kleine Linie an. Nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel, dass ich Euch mit so einem Quatsch beschäftigt habe ;-)


----------



## jonnybee (12. August 2008)

Ich darf dich bei dieser Gelegenheit auf IrfanView aufmerksam machen. Dieses kleine Software Wunderwerk kann eine Vielzahl an Formaten interpretieren, ist schnell und gratis und hat ausserdem einige super nützliche Tastaturkürzel. Wenn du es geladen hast, probier mal: t, l, r, Enter, Shift, etc... 

Für Mac leider nicht erhältlich, für PC User aber schon fast Pflicht!
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------

